# Rolf Vector Comp hub service....



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

I have this old set of Vector Comp's on my rain bike, and the rear hub is in need of some grease. 

I searched around, have yet to find any information on how to do this, what to expect (schematic would be nice), etc.

Has anyone done this, and if so, any quick tips/instructions to share? Any oddball Rolf tools needed?

Thanks,

10k


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Rolf Vector Comps use sealed bearings*

So no grease is required, but new bearings when they go.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*hugi hubs, sealed cartridge*

Rolf used Hugi hubs laced to his rims. They are sealed cartridge bearings and they will probably last a long time unless water has gotten in there. My '99 Klein still has it's original hubs, rear wheel was rebuilt once (this is my back-up bike now). When your hubs start making a grinding noise then you can replace the cartridge bearings..otherwise I would not mess with them..I think the Zinn Book of Road Bike Maintenance tells you how to replace the cartridge bearings, probably not that hard...hopefully mine will go south soon, I'm getting tired of looking at two different colored rims (they only had blue to replace my red VC wheel that cracked)...


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

remove the axle.

remove the freehub body (probably 11 mm allen key)

pop out old bearing units

pop in new bearing units.

reassemble. 

You'll need to order new bearings from your LBS because they won't have them in stock. 

They will be expensive.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Just found a crack in one of my rolf vector comp rims*

Hmmm. Did you crack a rim because you hit something or did you get a mysterious crack? I had a couple of slow leaks on the rear at the valve stem recently because the rim tape was non-existent in that area. This weekend, as I went to put on new rim tape I saw a bulge in one wall of the rim -- but not the opposite side. Upon closer inspection, I found the rim cracked along the length of the braking surface for about 2 inches. The area above the crack was bulging out. Don't know how this happened or how long I have been riding it like that as I rarely use the rear brake. So now I have to debate on trying to rebuild so I can keep the hubs, or selling whats left. If you need a red front, watch the classifieds here or ebay.


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

Any idea what size the bearings are? Also, how much are the Rolf ones roughly? 

reason I ask is because I have seen tons of places online that have tons of bearings in all kinds of sizes. I'd try to repair it on the cheap if I could, as the wheels are so old I'd hate to put money into them......

thanks for the help everyone......

10k


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

*bearing size*

That is the route I would go as well. Unfortunately, I haven't changed my Rolf bearings yet so I don't know the size. But, I have pulled a number of bearings and just taken them to the local company that sells bearings. They have always been willing to look it up based on the numbers stamped on the side. Or to take a set of calipers and make the measurements and then find the bearing based on size. I would imagine you could get the bearings for less than $5 each at the local bearing house.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*I know how it happened*



maximum15 said:


> Upon closer inspection, I found the rim cracked along the length of the braking surface for about 2 inches. The area above the crack was bulging out. Don't know how this happened.


It happened because you litterally wore through the sidewall of the rim due to braking. Typically this involves a lot of miles, imbedded aluminum bits left in the brake pads, or riding in conditions where there is a lot of road grit serving as a grinding compound with the brake pads. If you run your fingers up and down along the side wall, you'll likely feel a concave surface, showing how much wear there has been.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*First crack, then...*



maximum15 said:


> Hmmm. Did you crack a rim because you hit something or did you get a mysterious crack? I had a couple of slow leaks on the rear at the valve stem recently because the rim tape was non-existent in that area. This weekend, as I went to put on new rim tape I saw a bulge in one wall of the rim -- but not the opposite side. Upon closer inspection, I found the rim cracked along the length of the braking surface for about 2 inches. The area above the crack was bulging out. Don't know how this happened or how long I have been riding it like that as I rarely use the rear brake. So now I have to debate on trying to rebuild so I can keep the hubs, or selling whats left. If you need a red front, watch the classifieds here or ebay.


You're lucky you found it. Here is what happens next.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Mine cracked at the nipple hole..*



maximum15 said:


> Hmmm. Did you crack a rim because you hit something or did you get a mysterious crack? I had a couple of slow leaks on the rear at the valve stem recently because the rim tape was non-existent in that area. This weekend, as I went to put on new rim tape I saw a bulge in one wall of the rim -- but not the opposite side. Upon closer inspection, I found the rim cracked along the length of the braking surface for about 2 inches. The area above the crack was bulging out. Don't know how this happened or how long I have been riding it like that as I rarely use the rear brake. So now I have to debate on trying to rebuild so I can keep the hubs, or selling whats left. If you need a red front, watch the classifieds here or ebay.



Rolf wheels needs a high tension spoke. Combined with riding lousy roads and a lot of miles it finally went south. The owner of my LBS said I probably hit a pothole (I live in pothole city). It might have something to do about who built the wheel. My factory built Rolf VC's were constantly going out of true. My LBS build a new wheel and it has given me very little problems, but I don't ride that bike that much. Generally the Rolf wheels need to be constantly touched up. If I had the money, I'd skip the Rolf's and go with another wheelset.


----------

